# Here's the way to do overnight travel...



## PaTrainFan (Apr 16, 2021)

Found this video on YouTube. As with most things train travel, Japan does it right, and cheaply, too.


----------



## Cal (Apr 16, 2021)

We can only dream...


----------



## TrackWalker (Apr 16, 2021)

...it takes more than dreaming to make something happen.

It takes action. And it usually begins with just one person with a dream.


----------

